# Peterson School? Instituto Aberdeen or Montessori de Condesa?



## califachica (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, does anyone have any experience with the Colegio Peterson in Cuajimalpa? I'll be moving to DF soon for work and am looking for a school for my oldest son, who'll enter 9th grade in the fall. He has some Spanish skills, but would have a steep learning curve if he entered a Spanish-only school. (The American School is full.)
Also, any thoughts on two local schools in the Condesa - Instituto Aberdeen and Montessori de la Condesa? I have two younger boys going into 2nd grade and Kindergarten. They've been in Spanish immersion schools in the U.S., so I think they'll do OK in a local school.
If anyone has suggestions on clubs activities for the boys, I'd appreciate it. I know they'd appreciate a chance to hang out with other American kids once in awhile.
Thanks,
Michelle


----------

